# Tri-state area meet-up???



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

What's wrong with going to Ohio? It's already all planned out, apparently.


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

*Nothing at all...*



jason0618 said:


> What's wrong with going to Ohio? It's already all planned out, apparently.


Just a little far, that's all. I was just thinking maybe there was a group of people out this way that couldn't go that far but would still want to try to get together.

If not, then I just have to be jealous of you buckeyes.


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

Jellybean's mom said:


> Just a little far, that's all. I was just thinking maybe there was a group of people out this way that couldn't go that far but would still want to try to get together.
> 
> If not, then I just have to be jealous of you buckeyes.


Don't be jealous. I'd go to Jersey for a bunch of dogs. You could make fun of my MILF mistake.


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

*Anyone?*

Anyone out there?


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

I'd be interested, but it would all depend on the location and actual day it was planned. Anyone else?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Don't feel jealous about the Ontario meet ups, none of them have happened yet LOL.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

If you can plan it for the middle of October
looks like I can make it!
Will know exact dates for being in New Jersey
in the next few days...


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Adrienne-
Tim and I used to take Katie to the dog park located in Thompson Park in monmouth County. It was the only one that we've ever been too and we liked going there with her. The whole park is actually quite beautiful. There's a lake and miles of walking trails.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

There are a few members on this board here from the Eastern PA and NJ areas. 

Probably the first thing to decide is where a good place is to meet and then try and pick a date.


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

Good idea Rob. For dates - I'd like to try to do it mid-October to correspond when Kim (Goldrocksmom) is coming out with little Miss New Jersey and Brady. But I'm completely open and flexible. I'll update once I have the final dates from Kim.

As for location, the dog park I am thinking of is called Rocky Top and is located in Kingston, NJ which is right outside of Princeton. Their website is: Rocky Top Dog Park New Jersey NJ. But again, I'm completely open to ideas. 

Please reply here or Pm me if you may be interested. Also, you can email me at [email protected] and I'll start a ditribution list to email interested people.

I'm soo excited!!


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Will be making Specialty vet appointments (cerf and cardiac) for puppies tomorrow and hopefully confirming a service dog placement for NJ as well. 
I will update as soon as possible
Anywhere that is central for everyone is my vote, 
I am really excited to meet everyone!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

funny, we'll be down in North Carolina the weekend of Oct 13th instead of in the tri-state area


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

Rocky Top Dog Park looks really nice! I'm surprised I've never heard of it before. I think it would be a great place to meet...


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

bumping to see if anyone else may be interested...


----------



## goldlover (Jun 19, 2005)

yes we are definitely interested.....

Adele & Callie


----------



## goldlover (Jun 19, 2005)

Thompson Park is a nice one. been there with Callie, age 2.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Jester and I may be interested in a meetup. Let me know when in Oct. It's a busy month for us but if I'm free, I'll plan on it.

PS...We will be attending the GSGRC Point show (just to watch) on Sunday, Oct. 7 in North Branch Park if anyone wants to meet up there...

Garden State Golden Retriever Club


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

*Update!!*

Hi everyone-

It looks like Kimberly (Goldrocksmom) will be coming to NJ with little Miss NJ and Brady on 10/13/07. *Kimberly--would you want to do the meet-up that day (Saturday) or would Sunday 10/14 be better?*

I'm pretty sure the meet-up will end up being on of those 2 days, so please reply if you have a preference of days and if you would like to go to the Rocky Top Dog Park. Please review their website for rules and documentation that you need to bring. It's a REALLY nice park and has a place for the girls and boys to swim!

So please all reply or PM me if you are interested in attending. Looking forward to it!

Adrienne


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

bumpity bump bump


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

That sounds good Adrienne! Of course, Saturday always seems like a better day to do these sorts of things (no work the next day, etc), but your right I did not think about if Kim's pups will be tired from the long drive. So whatever is best for her and the dogs is fine with us. Now we just wait for Kim to set things in motion


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

I saw anothe rpost by Kim that she'll be in jersey 10/11-13, so it looks like Saturday would be best. 

Let me know who is available that day!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Please keep me in the loop for these plans. I may be able to make it.


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

what will we name the event? GoldRockStock? :


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Keep in mind - not for this get-together but perhaps in the future.. Manasquan has a "dog beach" from what I understand. I haven't been there yet. 

Enjoy the get-together - I've got relatives coming in that weekend so Griff and I won't be there. 

I'm taking it you don't have to be a "member" to go to that dog park? Interesting..


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

No, you don't have to be a member to go to Rocky Top, but you have to show up between 12 and 4 on Saturdays or Sundays to get in. It is a locked park and only members get keys. Staff are there during visiting hours to let visitors in for $10/day. If we have 5 or more dogs it is $5 at the door.

PROBLEM--puppies have to be at least 4 mos old to go there. (I just saw this on the website). I believe we will have babies in the group, correct? If so, I think we need to pick another place. 

Any ideas??


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

If I'm reading this correctly, I'm pretty sure we can still bring the pups here. There's a separate location for young pups and you have to go btwn. 12-4 on a weekend, which would work. Check out the *PUPPY PLAY GROUPS section*
Rocky Top Events and Services


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry, if it is the weekend of Oct 13th that is my moms birthday, as well as now I have to not have any of my dogs around other dogs until all signs of the kennel cough are gone.


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> Sorry, if it is the weekend of Oct 13th that is my moms birthday, as well as now I have to not have any of my dogs around other dogs until all signs of the kennel cough are gone.


yeah, don't worry about it, it's not going to happen anyway.. Jellybeans mom is no longer interested in organizing this and Melissa and my heads are spinning due to the drama on this forum, so maybe there will be another nj meetup in the future and when we finally get a new doggie


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Rutro... did something happen today that I missed while working? :doh:


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

timm said:


> yeah, don't worry about it, it's not going to happen anyway.. Jellybeans mom is no longer interested in organizing this and Melissa and my heads are spinning due to the drama on this forum, so maybe there will be another nj meetup in the future and when we finally get a new doggie


Hi everyone-

I actually was _unable_ to do the meet next week and asked if Tim or Melissa if they wanted to take over organizing since I couldn't be there. I apologize that it didn't work out this time.

Sorry guys,
Adrienne


----------



## musicmom425 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm sorry that it didn't work out for a meet at this time, but if you all do decide to do it in the future, please keep me posted. Maybe we'll have our new pup by then. Thanks to help from all of you, I have narrowed my search down to 2 breeders Gambit Goldens, who is going to breed his dogs within the next week and Caymens, who is planning on a litter in May. Thanks again for all of the info you all provided to a complete stranger. 
By the way, for some reason, when I registered my state did not appear. Is there any way I can remedy this?

Thanks again-
Alyson


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey Alyson-- Good luck on the puppy hunt!  If you fill in your location in your profile, it will be populated in your post header.

Take care,
Adrienne


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

musicmom425 said:


> By the way, for some reason, when I registered my state did not appear. Is there any way I can remedy this?
> Alyson


Select _User CP_ on the main menu, and then select _Edit Profile_ along the left hand side. There is a field that says "_Where Do You Live?_" Enter your state in there, and be sure you select _Save Changes_ down the bottom of the screen.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

timm said:


> yeah, don't worry about it, it's not going to happen anyway.. Jellybeans mom is no longer interested in organizing this and Melissa and my heads are spinning due to the drama on this forum, so maybe there will be another nj meetup in the future and when we finally get a new doggie


 
_"Rutro... did something happen today that I missed while working? "_

That's a bummer.....:no:
I was wondering the same thing Jo?? :uhoh:


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

Jellybean's mom said:


> Hi everyone-
> 
> I actually was _unable_ to do the meet next week and asked if Tim or Melissa if they wanted to take over organizing since I couldn't be there. I apologize that it didn't work out this time.
> 
> ...


 
...no worries. We're still just trying to figure out the logistics for next weekend. If we're able to meet up we'll let everyone know. Doesn't seem like too many people are going to be around next weekend anyway. We'll work out a day eventually.


----------

